# Email safety ?



## Flyfusion (Jul 30, 2016)

Is it safe to use my gmail on this site?


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Jul 30, 2016)

I would recommend a separate, anonymous email if what you are doing is illegal in your state.

Google couldn't care less what you are doing but records are on website's server.


----------



## Flyfusion (Jul 30, 2016)

Ya I was thinking the same thing just have to make one without my phone number huh? Lol ya I'm in between stuff so not concerned right now. But when it's time again I watch every lil thing if ya know what I'm saying thanks.


----------



## Flyfusion (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey Harvey know know how I can delete this current account and come back incognito ?


Flyfusion said:


> Ya I was thinking the same thing just have to make one without my phone number huh? Lol ya I'm in between stuff so not concerned right now. But when it's time again I watch every lil thing if ya know what I'm saying thanks.


e


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Jul 30, 2016)

don't think it's possible even if webmaster wanted to... would screw up threads and such i would think.
i made the same mistake and still have another account here with my real name.
live & learn.
Just create another and let this one die.


----------



## Flyfusion (Jul 30, 2016)

Sucks ya gotta put a number somewhere nowadays or ya can make an account. Owe well


----------



## Flyfusion (Jul 30, 2016)

HarveyHarvester said:


> don't think it's possible even if webmaster wanted to... would screw up threads and such i would think.
> i made the same mistake and still have another account here with my real name.
> live & learn.
> Just create another and let this one die.


Right on!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 30, 2016)

Shouldn't be a problem, wasn't for Hillary .


----------



## bryan oconner (Jul 31, 2016)

if your not doing things on the up and up then no electronic device is safe . you have to make a code and stick to it .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2016)

bryan oconner said:


> if your not doing things on the up and up then no electronic device is safe . you have to make a code and stick to it .


True that.


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Aug 6, 2016)

you probably have a new account by now and may never see this, however, others may find it useful.
email is probably the most comprehensive surveillance system ever devised.
I found and subscribed to a great deal currently offered at http://torguard.net by using the promo code "TGLifetime50" at checkout gets us a 50% discount for life!
I was using PIA's VPN service @ $6.95/mo. and by switching to torguard i got their VPN _*and*_ an anonymous offshore email account for $8.47/mo.
not a bad price for privacy nowadays.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 6, 2016)

Heh you can make 50 emails they will know who it is.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2016)

My thoughts are if your only a personal grower then really are they gonna waste time? Hope not lol. If your a commercial op that's under the wire then you are stupid to be here lol.


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2016)

Your emails are safe on our side we don't hand out emails we keep them safe and secure 

I've been here since 08 our website has been up since 06 if we were having problems with security you'd know lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Your emails are safe on our side we don't hand out emails we keep them safe and secure
> 
> I've been here since 08 our website has been up since 06 if we were having problems with security you'd know lol


Good to know! Do you know where Hilary's got too ?


----------



## sunni (Aug 7, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Good to know! Do you know where Hilary's got too ?


Lol I don't talk politics on here


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Lol I don't talk politics on here


Sorry


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Aug 7, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> My thoughts are if your only a personal grower then really are they gonna waste time? Hope not lol. If your a commercial op that's under the wire then you are stupid to be here lol.


If they are trying to justify a search warrant they would.

@sunni
the cops are not going to ASK you for the data, they seize.
and it isn't only emails... you have IP's on everyone too.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2016)

HarveyHarvester said:


> If they are trying to justify a search warrant they would.
> 
> @sunni
> the cops are not going to ASK you for the data, they seize.
> and it isn't only emails... you have IP's on everyone too.


I'm not scared  lol


----------



## HarveyHarvester (Aug 7, 2016)

additionally, unless sunni & crew have their own server, chances are they will not even know the data has been seized.. they just take it from the host provider and those IP addresses are just as good as a street address.

it isn't just this site... why do you think they (google,etc.) freely give us a feature-rich email account in the first place? all your personal email are data-mined and sold to advertisers for targeted advertising and God knows what else. and what if the cops, or anyone else could see all that stuff you ordered from ebay for your grow...

all i know is, for $8.47/mo. i just don't have to worry about big brother at all and sleep better.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2016)

HarveyHarvester said:


> additionally, unless sunni & crew have their own server, chances are they will not even know the data has been seized.. they just take it from the host provider and those IP addresses are just as good as a street address.
> 
> it isn't just this site... why do you think they (google,etc.) freely give us a feature-rich email account in the first place? all your personal email are data-mined and sold to advertisers for targeted advertising and God knows what else. and what if the cops, or anyone else could see all that stuff you ordered from ebay for your grow...
> 
> all i know is, for $8.47/mo. i just don't have to worry about big brother at all and sleep better.


Probably a wise move.


----------

